# IH 450. Where do I Add hydraulic fluid?



## Mark Vollmer (Jul 23, 2017)

Just purchased a international 450. No manual and can't figure out where to add hydraulic fluid. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Mark, welcome to the forum.

See attached parts diagram. Item #10 filler plug w/dipstick. Item #13 suction screen (may need cleaning if hydraulics are slow). Have to drain reservoir before pulling screen.

You need to get an Operators Manual for your tractor. Search the internet, ebay also has manuals available.

Use Case IH hytran hydraulic fluid in hydraulics reservoir and in transmission.


----------



## Mark Vollmer (Jul 23, 2017)

Mark Vollmer said:


> Just purchased a international 450. No manual and can't figure out where to add hydraulic fluid. Any help would be appreciated!


Thank you!!!!! Will. E ordering a manual soon!


----------

